# new here-thanx for being here!!!



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

Thank you all for being here! I just found you and I'm so excited! No one in my household can understand what's happening to my body-at times neither can I. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia just this year. The whole process was rediculous but I suppose in someway necessary.Process of elim-ination and all that. Is there any one book out there that really is informative of all the possibilities with this stuff?I was also assaulted two years ago and symptoms have seemed to have gotten worse since that. Is it a matter of stress? Has anyone ever heard of Bowen therapy? Gosh I have so many questions-I don't know where to begin! It is so over-whelming finding out that all my life, the pain and the IBS and all of the anxiety and #### has a cause.For a while I thought I was losing it. I'm so grateful that I know and that I'm not alone in my fears or pain. God's Blessings to everyone!!And if I can ever help any of you-please email me. I'll let you know by next teusday if Bowen therapy works!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2000)

Welcome to the group. I'm not familiar with Bowen therapy but someone else might be. I for one would be interested in hearing about it. Any type of trauma can cause fibro to flare so I'm sure that an assault could make things worse. How long have you had fibro? Are you taking any meds? I've been sick for 23 years now but was just diagnosed last year. Take Care and Rest....it's good for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2000)

Fraidycat:I've had it almost all my life and I'm 36. Like I said they just diagnosed me with it this year. It's been a real hassle. Thankyou for answering.Bowen Tharapy has been around for over 25,000years. It was brought to this country after WWII by Thomas Bowen. He was a doctor who found it in I believe Asia. He felt that the symptoms of PSTD and the traumas thst the men went through losing their legs etc.,...was best treated by Bowen.It is a therapy of extremely light touch that heals all nerves and muscle tissue by phacilitating (spelled right?) the messages sent through-out the body that they heal themselves. I don't understand it completely.But somehow it encourages the body to heal itself and the immune system to re-generate after and during illnesses.There are many sites that can help explain far better than I can. One such site is from the dr I am going to. His address is Bowentherapyclinic.com.Hope it helps. He has been my only relief from constant pain and stress.I believe I came across all this so that I can pass it on. If anyone out there has experience with this let me know. I'm getting my degree in Bowen so that I can help others with this condition. But I have to heal first.Blessings to all.And remember-just because the drs say there are no answers doesn't mean there aren't. They too are human. Keep searching and keep happy. It's an important tool in overcoming this junk.....[This message has been edited by joyneau (edited 06-10-2000).]


----------

